# Meet Pearl



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is our little girl, Pearl. She was born New Year's day and we brought her home at 6 weeks old. Our first hedgie and doing great!! Thanks to hedgehog central for all the great info while we were preparing for a hedgehog--especially the fantastic post "Heating Your Cage--Simplified". We love our Pearl.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

gorgeous girl--and what a fitting name! i hope we'll see many more photos very soon.. *hint*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww,what a sweetheart you have there!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Hedgie kisses! Some of the best out there  And from such a lovely lady...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable and looks like a Pearl.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

What an absolute sweetie. I remember when my Hazel was that little. They sure grow up quickly. Just like the human kidos do. I love the name.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous and I hope she has a long and happy life with you!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's so precious! Precious Pearl!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello Pearl. You look like a doll!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Pearl looks like a total sweetheart!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful picture. Pearl is a doll. Nothing is better than hedgie kisses.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Beautiful picture. Pearl is a doll. Nothing is better than hedgie kisses.


that's a haiku, right there.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you!! She is my daughter's hedgie and she chose the name for her. She lets us kiss her nose and pet her face but doesn't like to be touched on top of her head.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful picture. Pearl is a doll. Nothing is better than hedgie kisses.
> ...


 :lol: I'm a poet & wasn't even aware! 

Pearl is so cute you could have poetry written about her.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol: I'm a poet & wasn't even aware!


well, i know a haiku when i see one.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Pearl, you are such a gem!


----------

